# Mozilla FireFox 8.0 -> z.T. werden Bilder nicht dargestellt.



## dodoman (27. April 2004)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe mir vor 3 Tagen den Mozilla FireFox 8.0 Browser installiert. Ich hatte auch schon die vorherigen Versionen Phoenix und Firebird und hatte nie wirklich probleme damit.
Mit dem FireFox habe ich nun das Problem, dass Bilder zum Teil einfach nicht dargestellt werden, welche eigentlich da sein sollten... Wenn ich den Quellcode über FireFox anschaue sind nicht einmal die Tags für die Bilder im HTML Code (Die Bilder sollten da sein, ich habe die seite selbst gemacht, und andere leute haben sie schon gesehen....). Am Format der Bilder kann es auch nicht liegen, da andere GIFs ohne probleme angezeigt werden...

Kennt jemand das Problem, oder kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Rat geben?

Danke für die Antworten!

dodoman


----------



## Georg Melher (28. April 2004)

Hi,

versuche es doch mal mit dieser  Extension. Nach der Installation den Browser neu starten und Du kanst mittels Rechtsklick fehlende Grafiken nachladen.


----------



## dodoman (9. Mai 2004)

Hi Georg!

Ich habe diese Extension installiert, nur leider besteht mein Problem immer noch. Die Bilder sind nicht da, nichteinmal im Code... 

so siehts eigentlich aus:


< table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
< tr valign="bottom"> 
< td colspan="2" align="left"> 
< img src="sponsors/small_sponsors00.gif" width="70" height="68">
< /td>


und so siehts im FireFox aus:


< table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
< tr valign="bottom"> 
< td colspan="2" align="left"> 

< /td>


--> wo der Tag für das Bild ist, ist einfach eine Leerzeile...

Woran liegt das?

gruss dodo


----------



## dodoman (9. Mai 2004)

*Happy End*

Hallo!

So jetzt hab ichs. Die Bilder lagen immer in einem mit "sponsors" benannten Ordner. Da ich FireFox gleich installierte, nachdem ich Noton Internet Security  installiert habe, kam es mir erst jetzt in den sinn, dass es wegen dem sein kann... NIS blockierte mit seinem anti Ad Filter alle Web Contents welche in bestimmt benannten Ordnern lagen. Also jetzt  alles super. FireFox ist geil 

gruss dodo


----------

